# Child Benefit Compliance every 3 Months?



## galwegian44 (18 Sep 2009)

We just received another Child Benefit Compliance form from the CB Section in Donegal asking us to indicate (once again) our residency status. We did this about 3 months ago and also about 6 months previous to that.

I rang the section and was told that they are rolling out a plan to send this form to every applicable person in the state every 3 months in an effort to clamp down on fraud. While I applaud the effort to address this situation (I believe it has saved countless millions to date) I'm wondering how many people have received multiple forms in the last 12 months.

None of our friends have receieved any forms and we have received three to date in under a year. Anyone else?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## galwegian44 (24 Sep 2009)

Yes, we are both Irish citizens, born and bred in Ireland. 

I'm delighted to see that child benefit fraud is being seriously addressed (albeit with a sledgehammer) and will continue to complete the form but just wanted to get a feel for the number of people that were receiving these regularly. It would be nice to know the criteria that the Child Benefit department are using to select the people to complete these forms. I've been told that this is being rolled out to everyone in the state but not one of my friends have received even one form to date.

Thanks for the info, I will check out the website.



jaybird said:


> Are you/your co-parent an Irish citizen? The current requirements are that non-Irish recipients of CB have to declare every 3 months that they are resident and still entitled to the payment. For Irish citizens the requirement is every 12 months.
> This is all detailed on the website for the child benefit section. In practice it is a little more random. I got about 8 last year, but none so far this year.


----------



## Samantha (24 Sep 2009)

I have no problem fill it up the form but what annoy me the most is that you have to return the form within 28 days otherwise the payment will be suspended. I have no problem with that either except that in the majority of the case, the letter is received only a few days before the end of the 28 days.

The last letter i received from them was dated 31/08/09 and I have received it on 22/09. Therefore it will be great if they could post the letter on the date they said it had been issued and not 3 weeks later.


----------



## Welfarite (24 Sep 2009)

Samantha said:


> I have no problem fill it up the form but what annoy me the most is that you have to return the form within 28 days otherwise the payment will be suspended. I have no problem with that either except that in the majority of the case, the letter is received only a few days before the end of the 28 days.
> 
> The last letter i received from them was dated 31/08/09 and I have received it on 22/09. Therefore it will be great if they could post the letter on the date they said it had been issued and not 3 weeks later.


 

You should write a letter with your reply to this effect. Ask them for an explanation as to why the letters are so slow in coming out. You shouldn't be under that pressure to return it.


----------



## Samantha (24 Sep 2009)

I did, i put a note with the letter but I am sure it won't make any changes as it is the third time I am writing the same note over and over!!!


----------



## Taslett (27 Oct 2009)

My son lives with me but his mother gets all benefits, I'm now out of work but she won't give up the payments, if they take them off her she'll take my son back even though he is with me because she was incapable of caring for him (her own words, on the brink of abandoning him), I was wondering is there any way of stopping her taking him away when she gets caught as a friend of mine is on the verge of reporting her regardless of my fear of losing him.


----------

